# Mp3-Stick



## Jens B. (29. Dezember 2004)

Moin!

Zu Weihnachten hab ich einen MP3-Stick bekommen. Er hat 1 GB Speicher und ist für USB.

Also hab ich an Heiligabend das Ding angeschlossen, so wie´s im Handbuch steht installiert (man soll ihn erst anschließen und dan installieren) und ein paar Test-MP3s raufgeladen. Hat auch alles Prima funktioniert, das Display hat "Writing" angezeigt. Als der Datentransfer fertig war, hab ich den MP3-Play abgezogen. Als ich ihn anmachen wollte reagierte er nichtmehr.

 Beim Mediamarkt sagte man mir, es könnte eine Fehlproduktin gewesen sein und gab mir einen neuen. Die selbe Prozedur nochmal, nur dass ich (durch Zufall, denn im Handbuch steht davon nichts) unten in der Taskleiste ien kleines Symbol gefunden hab, welches ein Fenster öffnet "USB-Komponente sicher entfernen". Da musste ich auswählen, welches USb-Komponente ich entfernen soll und auf einen Button klicken. Hab ich gemacht - MP3-Player abgezogn, und er ging nichtmehr an.

 Mediamarkt sagte, mein USB-Ausgang ist kaputt und man gab mir einen neuen MP3-Player mit. Also hab ichs auf meinem Laptop probiert, mit anderen MP3´s (falls Virus....) und hab wieder alles genau so wie in der Anleitung gemacht. Und wieder ist der MP3-Player kaputt.

Was nun? Woran kann das liegen?

Gruß,
Jens ...  :-(  

Edit: Ach ja, es handelt sich um einen "MP3-/WMA-PLAYER USB-STICK 1GB" von SupportPlus ....


----------



## DrHonigtau (29. Dezember 2004)

Ipod kaufen ^^

Also wenn das 3x passiert, nachdem du dich strikt ans Handbuch gehalten hast, würd ich einen STick von einem anderen Hersteller nehmen.
Wenns dann wieder nicht funktionieren sollte andere USB-Hardware testen oder gleich den USB-Eingang checken bzw. checken lassen.

mfg


----------



## rsspider (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

das ist ja echt merkwuerdig. Mal ganz einfach. Batterie/Stromversorung ist okay? Keine Lizenzen auf den MP3's?
USB(Flashdrives)-Sticks brauchen eigentlich keinen zusaetzlichen Treiber. Zumindest unter XP(SP2) hat man alle. Bestimmt auch unter Win2000.
Gibt es vielleicht so eine Art Uebertragungssoftware, Konvertierer ala IPod?
Mehr faellt mir auch nicht ein. Evt. USB1.1 und USB2.0 sind nur bedingt kompatibel. Kommt doch oeffter mal zu Konflikten.
Kannst du den MP3-Player ohne Titel drauf einschalten? 

Mehr Gefragt als Geholfen...  

Gruss
Ronny


----------



## Jens B. (29. Dezember 2004)

Hab die sündhaft teure Hotline angerufen, die sagten mir, unter WinXP solle man die mitgelieferte CD nicht installieren. Davon steht aber nirgendwo was im Handbuch oder sonstwo!

Also bin ich grad wieder zum MediaMarkt gefahren und wollte den Umtauschen. Die sagten mir aber, unter XP würd der gar nicht funktionieren Also hab ich einen anderen mitbekommen, der auch funktioniert!

Ich kann euch allen nur empfehlen, euch von der Firma "SupportPlus" fern zu halten (hat der MediaMarkt-Verkäufer auch gesagt....)

Gruß,
Jens


----------

